# 5th SFG guy wearing 5th NAM Flash???



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello I would just like to verify or understand an issue. Recently at my Armory there has been a E7 type guy crawling around with a tab. I thought ok he must be Guard. When he came outside for a cigg, I noticed he had a 5th NAM flash on his beret....When I asked why does he have that NAM flash he told me "This isant a 5th NAM flash, this is the 5th SFG, Nam 5th flash has green and yellow stripes"...Now I'm not SF, nor SF support....But I'm a historian and PATCH/FLASH collector....So this seems very fishy to me. So I asked if he was in NAM figuring maybe its still authorized for wear for current 5th Nam vets. He said he was never in Nam. The other thing that struck me as questionable is that he claimed to be SF his whole career, but he has a 82nd Combat Patch on, 2nd award CIB and Master Para wings. Now one of the recruiters in the building said they know him from Bragg, from the 90s...Granted but then why did he tell me he was the recruiters Jump-master in Iraq???

Anyone? If hes still hanging around, I will surely get a pic with him if hes a FRAUD and post it!


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 17, 2011)

Do Not post any Photos until you Private Message one of the Mods/Admin with it first..


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Roger Irish, Would surely verify if he is true before doing any posting. Any way to verify if he really is SF or was?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2011)

PM me name (full including MI or MN), rank unit, and SSN if available.


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Roger......


----------



## x SF med (Apr 17, 2011)

I posted this in another area...

Teddy - You are NOT a SOGvet please change your Avatar immediately.
Failure to comply will force me to grab a few members of the RTs and allow them to use you as a chew toy.
Do you prefer getting turned into hamburger by Bronze Star, Silver Star, Legion of Merit, DSC or MoH recipients?
Your choice Specialist...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is he in 5th Group right now?  If not he shouldn't be wearing a 5th Group flash of any stripe, from any era.  If your unit isn't 5th Group, then I blame the unit for allowing the guy to wear the flash in the first place, whatever it looks like.

This is what 5th Group's flash looks like now:






The below graphic is background trimming for Airborne wings but if you imagine that design over the flash, that's what I think of when you talk about a "Viet Nam era" 5th Group flash, I think this changed over in the 1980's:






Is this guy still in the service or retired?  If he's in, let the chain of command handle it.  If the guy is retired, I believe he's authorized to wear pretty much whatever headgear he wants as long as he legitimately earned it over the course of his career.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2011)

82nd was in Iraq during the 1st gulf war and that would havebeen early 90. Sound fishy but I would go with having him vetted by the members here before running your suck...


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds fishy to me!


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 17, 2011)

I changed your avatar Bob, hope you like it


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well he claims he is still in. Yes, the OVAL is the Colors he is wearing on his Flash. When asked if he served in NAM, he said NO, as well as when i asked why he had on that flash over the current black one w/ the white trim. He said that the flash he is wearing is the ONLY 5th SFG flash there is and that I was mistaken cause its not NAM stripes on it. Also stated that the 1st and 2nd Groups are the only Groups with a plain solid color flash. I'm aware of the standards on the Flash and Ovals. He claims he is in the 5th Group, and claims he is(In his own words) "2nd Recruiting Battalion and I have an office on Ft. Hamilton to show people who enlist what SF is about before they tryout". Now if I understand correctly, SF Recruiters are normal on Active Post, I.E. Drum, Bragg, etc not a MEPS station.

He may have been SF....but what lead me to asking you guys on the forum is the FLASH on his beret and his remarks on it when questioned on the FLASH. That made me think something is fishy...Also he is not associated with my unit, he has come around for the past week hanging around with the Honor Guard guys. Now we are talking regular M-day NG soldiers whole only show up for a check and can care less about the military outside of there pay check. I just happen to know a little something about SF and found it irregular...Also would an E7 tabbed guy ask me for a cigarette every day he see's me claiming he didn't get paid yet? hmmm

Now as I stated earlier, I'm not one to question everyone I see with a tab or qual. But this made me suspicious and if he is a Fraud, I want him exposed because many men have died for what that beret stands for....

Sorry if my spelling or if im not clearly saying something on the post, Still new here.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy13BU6 said:


> ...Also stated that the 1st and 2nd Groups are the only Groups with a plain solid color flash...



Well, that's not accurate.



> Now we are talking regular M-day NG soldiers whole only show up for a check and can care less about the military outside of there pay check.



So M-Day soldiers are different than full timers or active duty soldiers?  Are you saying Weekend Warriors don't care about their service?  Are you a full timer?  If so, do you think you are better than the part timers?


----------



## Scotth (Apr 17, 2011)

When I was in college back in the early 90's the ROTC had an SF E-8 in the office.  He was assigned to the ROTC command and no longer actively in a Group.  It was his last assignment before he retired.  He still wore the Green Beret and SF Unit Patch on his uniform on campus.  Nobody complained because I think it helped recruiting.

I'm just just suggesting recruiting might allow distinctive head ware and unit patches for recruitment purposes.  I share the story not to judge whether the guy is legit or not, determining that is way out of my lane.


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

*LimaOscarSierraTango*

No, I'm a typical M-day soldier, Not AGR or ADOS. Most of the guys in the unit do it for the pay check since there is not really any jobs around. Some are doing it for School money. I'm not dogging out M-day guys, I'm just stating what is happening at my location. Some dont even know what a Green Beret is for or even herd of it. The people that have seen him arent questioning or curious about the guy.But I am, since its a field of interest.

Please, I hope I wasn't offensive in any way, shape or form on that last post. I'm just saying, majority of the soldiers aren't schooled in the basics of the Military Uniform or anything besides what they learned in Basic.


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

x SF med said:


> PM me name (full including MI or MN), rank unit, and SSN if available.



Dont know any of that. This guy just hangs in or around the building. All I know is LAST NAME and what he CLAIMS and WEARS...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 17, 2011)

Teddy13BU6 said:


> *LimaOscarSierraTango*
> 
> No, I'm a typical M-day soldier, Not AGR or ADOS. Most of the guys in the unit do it for the pay check since there is not really any jobs around. Some are doing it for School money. I'm not dogging out M-day guys, I'm just stating what is happening at my location. Some dont even know what a Green Beret is for or even herd of it. The people that have seen him arent questioning or curious about the guy.But I am, since its a field of interest.
> 
> Please, I hope I wasn't offensive in any way, shape or form on that last post. I'm just saying, majority of the soldiers aren't schooled in the basics of the Military Uniform or anything besides what they learned in Basic.



I am going to try and help you out bro, 1) you don’t know shit about why soldier M-day or Active do what they do, 2) you don’t know shit about shit with SF so you can stop saying you do, 3) if you feel this dude is a poser take it up with your chain of command (but you had better be right) and 4) relax with the 100MPH posting, take a breath and think before typing again.

If you are looking to prep for SOF there is a great mentor program here, if you are looking to mingle there is a great verification system here as well, if you are looking to talk shit about all types of soldiers here, then you have most defiantly come to the wrong place. One of the better sayings around here is read more and post less, if I were a new member like you I would think of following that for a few weeks/months/years so that you don’t get what you may think are “dickhead responses”.

Again welcome to ShadowSpear…


----------



## Teddy13BU6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Agreed, will slow my role and just watch...


----------

